# Webseiten Layout...



## surffix (11. Mai 2003)

Hi Leute,

Ich habe mich bisher immer nur von der Server Seite (PHP & MySQL) her mit Webdesign beschäftigt. Irgendwann merkt man, dass dies nicht alles ist. Was bringt einem die best Organiesirte Page, wenn sie kein ansprechendes Layout hat? (nichts)

So nun habe ich etwas im Web gesurft und mir etwas gemschmack geholt. Ziel sollte es sein, solche Layouts selbst her zu stellen, wie unter:
http://www.php-resource.de/homepagevorlagen/show/150/

Wo beginne ich am besten? Was für Progz soll ich kaufen?

Gibt es gute Bücher?

Gruß

Alex


----------



## Christoph (11. Mai 2003)

Ich denke mit Photoshop, Gimp oder anderen Grafik Programmen lassen sich Layouts solcher Art ohne Probleme erstellen. Vielleicht noch eine Digicam und ein paar Monate/Jahre Erfahrung


----------



## Experience1986 (11. Mai 2003)

Also was Photoshop als professionellen Grafik Programm angeht, stimme ich dir zu, aber einfach ist es nicht, den PS ist sehr, sehr umfangreich.

was bei "Designs" auch noch wichtig sein kann, das ist die "Typographie", dabei handelt es sich um bestimmte regelen, in sachen textformatierungen.

CSS für fomatierungen in HTML ist auch nicht schlecht. Aber da denke ich, was sich mit grafiken "stylen" lässt, das kann ein Browser kaum falsch darstellen.

eine Seite zum Thema: http://www.designerinaction.de


----------



## Experience1986 (11. Mai 2003)

@ Mythos007 
Warum willst du immer alles mit geld lösen?

Mache es doch umsonst, vielleicht kan dir sirffix ach mal helfen, oder wie soll man deine andauernden geldgebote verstehen?


----------



## Mythos007 (11. Mai 2003)

> immer, alles, andauernd



*klopf klopf* das war das erste mal mein Freundchen 

aber Du hast recht - ich erstell Dir dieses Layout gern...


----------



## surffix (12. Mai 2003)

Hi LeutZ

Also ist wirklich nett von euch, dass Ihr mir das Layout erstellen wollt. Doch darum gehts mir nicht. Ich möchte soetwas auch selbst können. 

(Ich hasse es von anderen Abhängig zu sein)

Also wenn ich richtig verstanden habe, erstmal das Programm Photoshop besorgen...

Gut werde nachher mal schauen in welchem Laden ich das bekomme.

Und dann?

Gruß

Alex


----------



## Christoph (12. Mai 2003)

Warum Photoshop? Es wäre mir lieber ich hätte mich in "gimp" so gut eingearbeitet. Gimp ist Freeware, PS eigentlich sehr sehr teuer.

Ich denke mit genügend aufwand lässt sich alles in Gimp erledigen was auch in PS geht

Fazit: Wenn du viel Kohle hast=>Photoshop
Wenn du Geldprobleme hast oder Lizenzproblemen aus dem weg gehen willst=>GIMP


----------



## surffix (18. Mai 2003)

Hi LeutZ,

So also ich habe mir nun mal Photoshop besorgt.
(auf legalem Wege...)

Nun sind hoffentlich die Grundsteine gelegt.
So und nun...

Ich habe mir mal die Tipps & Tricks bei designer-action.de angesehen.
Dort werden die Funktionen von Photoshop zu ungenau erklärt.
Ich habe absolut null Ahnung von Photoshop.

Gibts da nicht ne andere Seite???

Gruß

Alex


----------



## Experience1986 (18. Mai 2003)

such bei google.de nach photshop, tutorials.

leider ist PS nicht an einem Tag zu erlernen, man braucht schon so ein halbes jahr, um damit richtig gut arbeiten zu können.

Welche PS Version hast du denn und was hat sie gekostet?


----------



## Hercules (18. Mai 2003)

Es ist wirklich empfehlenswert ein Buch zu kaufen!!!!!!!
Als ich mit PS angefangen habe, musste ich schnell erfahren, dass das mit den ganzen tutorials erst was bringt, wenn man ein Buch gelesen hat, in dem systematisch an die Gegebenheiten herangegangen wird. So bekommst du einen guten Überblick über PS -- ich habe mit dem Buch Photoshop "gewusst wie" von Pina Levandowskay angefangen. Dann hatte ich die ersten Grundalgen drinnen. Danach habe ich das Buch Farbkorrektur von Henning Wargalla gelesen... und dann noch ab und zu tutiorials -- wenn man nämlich zuerst die Bücher liest und dann die Tutorials, dann bekommt man auch keinerlei Probleme mehr bei der umsetzung, und kann sogar selber entscheiden ob denn der Schritt in dem Tutorial wirklich so gut ist, oder ob man nicht noch eine eigene Idee einbringen kann... isch finde, so kann man gut mit gestellten Problemen umgehen, und man stolpert nicht immer wieder über irgendwelche technischen probleme, die einen nur aufhalten!
also als Beispiel: da gabs mal die Frage in diesem Forum, wie man denn diese plastischen flächen mache -- also relief und kontur...  
und diese probleme würden dir dann nichtmehr über den Weg laufen!
grüße Hercules


----------



## Kind der Sonne (18. Mai 2003)

Du hast es aber schon _relativ_ einfach, wenn du gleich von Anfang an Tutorials benutzt und nicht so wie ich erst mal ein halbes Jahr mit Pinselspitzen rumspielst, bis du merkst, dass es überhaupt Seiten wie tutorials.de gibt. ;-)
Lies dir fleißig "Werkzeugbeschreibungs-Tutorials" wie das von lightbox mit den runden Ecken (vor allem das Video) durch und verzichte auf diese extrascharfen futuristischen Effekte, die würd ich erst später mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (18. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von surffix _
> *So also ich habe mir nun mal Photoshop besorgt.
> (auf legalem Wege...)
> 
> ...



Hi surffix,

erstens bist du ja jetzt stolzer Besitzer eines originalen Handbuches
und zweitens, falls das Handbuch zufällig in einen Topf voller Schokopudding
gefallen sein sollte und daraufhin innerhalb von Sekunden granitartig
ausgehärtet ist und vor Schreck auch noch die Sprache in Alt-Indisch
gewechselt hat, ......... dann:

http://www.pixelprisma.de/photozauber/praxis/grundlagen.htm

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## Controll (18. Mai 2003)

*[...]*

Also ich hab mir mein gesamtes Wissen über tutorials.de geholt.

Kann ich dir also auch nur empfehlen.  
(Url: http://www.tutorials.de  )

Hier findest du schnell in einigen Beiträgen Tutorials, bzw. verwertbare Links.

Ich bin der Meinung, das es keinem Buch bedarf. - Vieleicht des Photoshop Handbuches, das du mitbekommen hast, als du es gekauft hast, aber sonst reicht eigentlich das Netz.

Oder ist dein Handbuch evtl. aussversehen vom deinem Hund gefressen worden ? (Wie es hier ja so oft vorkommt ...)
Dann schau einfach mal hier nach: 
http://www.pixelprisma.de/photozauber/praxis/grundlagen.htm 

Greetz, Controll.


----------



## Controll (18. Mai 2003)

*[...]*

Mist. - Jetzt war Lightbox mal wieder schneller.  Passiert.

Greetz.


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (18. Mai 2003)

Ich bin der Meinung, dass man es erstmal mit *guten* Tutorials versuchen sollte und je nach Bedarf die Sachen einzeln Nachschlagen sollte, da es a) Mehr Spaß macht und b) Für mehr Interesse sorgt. Mal ganz davon abgesehen ist ein eigenes "Projekt" nicht halb so trocken und nüchtern wie ein Buch.


----------



## Hercules (18. Mai 2003)

> *Mal ganz davon abgesehen ist ein eigenes "Projekt" nicht halb so trocken und nüchtern wie ein Buch. *



Hmm... da hättest du mal den Henning Wargalla lesen sollen (Farbkorrektur)  Also von Trokenheit kann man da keinesFalls reden!!!

Wie meintest du eigenes Projekt...?   Naja einige technische ´Gegebenheiten sollte man meiner Meinung nach aus Büchern gelesen (oder meinetwegen au tuts) haben, damit man sich dann z.B. bei einem designerischen Projekt auf das küntlerische konzentrieren kann... Bei Bildern z.B. -- die sollten richtig korrigiert sein und so weiter...
Natürlich -- der Aspekt: aus der Erfahrung lernt man (und nur durch übung wird man Meister) ist ganz wichtig -- aber ohne grundlagen absolut schwachsinnig.

und woher weis man bitte dass die Tutorials gut sind, wenn man keinen blassen  schimmer von der ganze Geschichte hat???


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (18. Mai 2003)

Ich bin mit tutorials immer gut gefahren und konnte den größten Teil auch ohne Blick ins Buch ohne Probleme lösen. Außerdem vermittelt ein Buch kein Gefühl für das Programm. Um die Diskussion langsam ausklingen zu lassen : Wer's mag soll's machen, wer nicht soll's lassen .


----------



## subzero (19. Mai 2003)

Bin der selben Meinung wie Surfer....

Man sollte viel selber versuchen, experimentieren!
Du guckst dir zunächst dieses Screendesin von "PHP" an, merkst nach paar Minuten (oder fragst halt nach), *glühbrine-lichtaufgeh* hier is mit "Verlaufswerkzeug" gearbeitet worden.
Deine erste reaktion -> Handbuch - gucken was Verlaufswerkzeug so kann, was du damit so kannst - der Rest wird pilel palle sein

Dafür braucht men kein Buch! Nur genug Zeit, vernümpftige Ideen und initiative 


@hochi..
was ist gimp? url?


----------



## Christoph (19. Mai 2003)

Gimp ist auch ein wirklich gutes Grafikbearbeitungsprogramm. Läuft auch unter Linux 

http://www.gimp.org/


----------



## gcaruso (19. Mai 2003)

Ja, da kann ich hochi nur zustimmen!
Vielleicht überzeugt dich eine Demo oder so..


----------



## StefanRiedel (19. Mai 2003)

Also ich kann much Hercules  nur anschließen, das man über Bücher (auch das Handbuch) doch ersteinmal über den Umfang, des Programmes einen Einblick bekommt und dadurch auch erst verstehen kann, was ich da mache, als ich Photoshop bekommen habe, da habe ich mir auch 1 Woche danach ersteinmal das Kompendium (Markt und Technik _49,90€_) zwar nicht komplett gelesen (weil über 900 Seiten) aber doch schon öfter reingeschaut. Und erst später habe ich mich denn an Tutorials und eingene Projekte gemacht.


----------



## Controll (19. Mai 2003)

*[...]*

Von Gimp ne Demo ? - Ich dachte immer Gimp is Freeware. - Ich hab mir jedenfalls die Freeware Vollversion für Win gezogen.

Aber ich kann Leuten, die Photoshop benutzen können/dürfen (Is ja schließlich ein Privileg) nur empfehlen die Finger von Gimp zu lassen, da dies sehr unübersichtlich und sehr umstellungsbedürftig is.

Greetz, Controll ...


----------



## gcaruso (19. Mai 2003)

Ist auch Freeware! Allerdings sind (waren) auch Demos erhältlich..

Ob es übersichtlich oder unübersichtlich ist, hängt ganz vom Geschmack ab!

Bye


----------



## Homie25 (20. Mai 2003)

Hochi bekommst du etwa Geld von Gipm.org? 

Also mein Tip an dich sind wirklich übersichtliche und leichte Tutorials. www.teamphotoshop.com/ kannst du auch animierte Tutorials anschauen, damit du überhaupt weißt, wovon in den ganzen Tutorials geredet wird und so bleiben auch weniger Fragen offen. Video Tuts sind für den Anfang perfekt!!! Später wirst du dann auch die etwas schwereren Tuts machen können.


----------

